# What is my DHCP range?



## panda100123

I am using a static ip of 192.168.1.8 as my Ipv4 and when computers connect to my router, alot of times I will be disconnected from the internet untill I restart my computer or someone else disconnects.

Basically, I need to know my routers DHCP range for automatic IPs and I need to know what IP i should use or how to prevent the router from assigning other people to MY ip.


----------



## Wand3r3r

You would logon to the router and review the dhcp scope. You would then choose a ip address not in that scope to do a static assignment


----------



## panda100123

Wand3r3r said:


> You would logon to the router and review the dhcp scope. You would then choose a ip address not in that scope to do a static assignment


How would I know which IP i can use? You said not to use one in the scope, so any IP from 1-999?


----------



## Fred Garvin

If your IP is 192.168.1.8, then you could start the addresses that the router hands out at *.50*. Look on the page where DHCP server is configured in your router. It should let you specify the last 3 #s of where to start handing out addresses - that's where you'll put *50*


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

Usable IP addresses only range from 1 to 254. Assuming your router is .1, most consumer routers start at .100 and end at .254 by default, IIRC. Now, do you have ACCESS to this router to change the scope, or is it one that is administered by someone else?


----------



## Wand3r3r

panda a dhcp scope is the starting and ending ips used by dhcp. You don't appear clear on this concept.
As Troy pointed out you only have 1-254. As I have suggested you need to logon to the router to see what the dhcp scope is set to. Once you have done that you can determine what ips you can and can not use.

Let us know when you have accomplished the task of logging into the router.


----------



## IT-Barry

Set your ip to 192.168.1.187

If you have any problems I would be surprised.


----------



## Wand3r3r

why not 254 then? but until we know the dhcp scope its just guessing which can continue the problem being addressed.


----------



## IT-Barry

Most dhcp router ranges allow for 50 by default.

Again if his router is using the full range its been customised, the guy doesnt sound the type.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

Ooooh...BaZINGA!


----------



## panda100123

I can log into my router but can not find a way to find my dhcp scope.


----------



## panda100123

I have netgear what section would it be?


----------



## Fred Garvin

Look at the Netgear menu on the left side of your screen. Under Advanced, click LAN Setup. On the right is where you set your starting and ending IP address range for DHCP.


----------



## 2xg

See if this helps Panda: Welcome to Flickr!


panda100123 said:


> I have netgear what section would it be?


----------



## panda100123

Fred Garvin said:


> Look at the Netgear menu on the left side of your screen. Under Advanced, click LAN Setup. On the right is where you set your starting and ending IP address range for DHCP.


It is 192.168.1.2
To: 192.168.1.254

Should i use .255 ?


Another Question please: Sometimes my internet shuts off when my server for a game has alot of people, but this doesn't happen all the time, and I think it has to do with bandwidth. And tips for that? How to stop it from getting overloaded? I can set the bandwidth in server options for the game but what about my PC itself?


----------



## Fred Garvin

Already answered at least a few times http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/what-is-my-dhcp-range-597498.html#post3417369


----------



## panda100123

Fred Garvin said:


> Already answered at least a few times http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/what-is-my-dhcp-range-597498.html#post3417369


Would It be possible to use a reservation also?


----------



## Fred Garvin

Panda, keep it simple. If you are setting a static IP on your network card, leave it. The purpose of setting a DHCP Scope is to use a designated block of addresses that don't conflict with your static IP address. The range starting at 192.168.1.50-->192.168.1.100 is well above the IP address you are using. That means no one will get your static IP address. Your other option is to read the manual for your router.


----------

